# Delay in Job Contract



## pratyush04 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi,

I had the final HR interview 2 weeks back for a German company and they verbally agreed to offer the contract. After a week, I sent them a reminder and got contract offer details in reply. Contract details looked fine, with a start date of 01-Nov-2021 and I agreed to it. But there is not job contract sent to me till now.
Is this delay in getting job contract common? Or shall I ask them again regarding the status of job contract? The thing is I do not want to sound too desperate by asking for the status again.


----------

